# road kill coyote??



## glv (May 31, 2007)

On the way to work this morning there lay a dead coyote on the road. What are the chances of seeing a coyote run over? I have never seen one. Do you suppose there is a den close by?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah! My sister seen a coyote wanderin around at 5:30 in the afternoon. First yote she has ever seen.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I was reading my post over. let me clarify something. I have never seen a coyote dead on the road before.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I understood what you meant. But it is the very first yote my sister has seen period.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

You shoulda got out and looked around to see if there were any pups. The afternoon before deer season I walked out to my stand to put a string to pull my gun up w/ and I was walking up a hill and walked up on a pack of four. Kinda shocked me at first it was only 5:30.
:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have seen a few road killed coyotes before. We almost hit one on the highway on the way back from a coyote hunt. I wonder if some of those coyotes are the result of being in the wrong place at the wrong time while scavenging other road kill. Can you imagine getting smacked while treating yourself to a midnight snack?


----------



## Huntin_Mid_MN (Jun 29, 2007)

Never saw one dead on the road until last November...just got done talking to my brother and joking about who gonna get the first coyote of the year...well I did...ran out in front of the van..only time ever seen one hit on the road around here too...brought it home for the hide and went on my merry way....called the brother and said I got the first one.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I see road kill coyotes about every two months or so. A buddy of mine ran one over one evening, he didn't do it on purpose either. The coyote came out of the ditch and right into the wheel well. Funnest thing i've ever seen, suicide coyote. 
This time of year you'll start seeing an increase in the number of road kill coyotes because of all the pups running around. There probably was a den within a mile or so of the kill. 
Deano


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I see roadkill yotes several times a year and even hit one myself. Its common in Idaho. Too many yotes, I guess. Why can't I seem to call them in? I am going to figure this out yet. It took me 3 years of turkey hunting before I even saw a turkey and two more before I called in my first bird. I'll get it, and when I do.............look out songdogs.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

How old are you glv?


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I ran one over with a train at 40 mph. The coyote did like most domestic dogs do, it just turned and ran right down the middle of the tracks. This was last november. It might have been a young one. It was laying there the next day but I never stopped and picked it up. I thought it was unusual.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I see alot of RKs every year, it's a very common site in the southwest. I remember hitting one at night during a contest hunt many years ago. 
I took it back to check-in and told them what happend. They gave me credit for it, because I hit it and killed it with a projectile ( my truck. ) :lol:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

:-? I left my computer for an hr and forgot I already posted this....Dang.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've never seen a coyote dead on the road around here, but we've got a lot of *****. The reason I say thet is because my dad was working up in Minot a couple weeks ago and he called home just to tell me we have to go coyote hunting up there because they've got dead coyotes on the roads like we have ***** around here. I was amazed because in an average day I can see about 6-8 ***** and haven't ever seen a coyote on the road. I guess it all depends on where you're at, population can play a big role. We don't have a whole lot for them around here and the few we do have will almost never come out when there's traffic so there's little chance of them being hit.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

weasle414,

I live north of Minot about an hour or so and we have lots of coyotes and I don't see many on the road. But we don't have the traffic on the roads either like the area around Minot does.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

I just took my hunter safety course a few weeks ago and im dying to get a yote. especially since its pretty much all year round the i can hunt them here in PA. but what i wanna know is...how do you hunt them? what is the best way? what time? do i use some kind of bait, etc.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

PennsylvaniaRebel

Prepare to be humbled. Prepare to be discouraged. But also prepare for a big reward. Calling is probably the most common way of hunting, although there are other ways. What I would do is go through the pages and pages of topics on this forum. Read all you can, and then if you have a specific question about something, ask that and we will help you out. Good luck and happy learning!


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

iwantabuggy said:


> I see roadkill yotes several times a year and even hit one myself. Its common in Idaho. Too many yotes, I guess. Why can't I seem to call them in? I am going to figure this out yet. It took me 3 years of turkey hunting before I even saw a turkey and two more before I called in my first bird. I'll get it, and when I do.............look out songdogs.


 Maybe you should get an e-caller that has highway sounds :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I seen one just south of Buxton yesterday along the road.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

seen my first roadkill coyote on the weekend. My mom said it was a deer but i stopped and looked and its a friggin coyote. A big bugger too, the damn thing was all swollen up from the heat sittin on the side of the road.

Seen another coyote while i was out ground hog hunting on the weekend too. I was walking down a fence line when i looked out into the bean field and i seen a coyote walking straight towards me about 75 yards away. He was headed towards the bush near me and the wind was blowing right in his face. I had the 17hmr, but i never got a shot off. I sat and called for a bit but im pretty sure he winded me.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

I had seen two roadkill yotes last summer/fall in about a 2 week period about 1 mile apart. First time I had ever seen it. I almost made my own coyote roadkill on the way to work about 3 years ago, sure woke me up. These were all on major metro area highways.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Seen maybe 10 or 12 RKs on my trip over the last 5 days. I went through NM, Colo. Utah, Nevada, California and Arizona. But I seen 7 or 8 ( live coyotes ) in Nevada and California. By the way, the 7 or 8 live coyotes are still out there lol.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

The last one I seen on the road, I picked it up, took it home and skinned, tanned and sold for $100.00 no problem. :beer:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

A $100? I have seen them in stores for sale for $100 or better. In my opinion, for the average guy that is a better way to sell coyote hides. You sell them to a fur buyer, you sure won't get that kind of money. Good going, pick up some more RKs.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Where I live in FL, coyotes are seen very often, and there is no true forests or woods for 50 miles. I have seen packs of up to 4 walking across the road from very small wooded areas(smaller tan 1 acre). My ex-girlfriend had her cat eaten by one in her backyard, and she lives miles from any wooded area. Then days later I saw one in my friends yard who lives two blocks from her house. It has been a real problem in my county for the past couple years.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Start snaring them.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I would love to, but the area that I live in is very suburban and it is only allow if you are a licensed professional. I am not licensed, only professional. :wink:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

jackal_727 said:


> Where I live in FL, coyotes are seen very often, and there is no true forests or woods for 50 miles.


I live in eastern CO, and there aren't any forests for HUNDREDS of miles, and we are crawling with coyotes. They can live anywhere, trees or no trees.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I live in eastern CO, and there aren't any forests for HUNDREDS of miles, and we are crawling with coyotes. They can live anywhere, trees or no trees.[/quote]

I agree. But what I meant was that its all homes. I live in Pinellas county, in the tampa bay area, and its all people. No open land, no woods, no nothing. Unless you count bushes in someones backyard. I went to CO once and saw a lot of coyotes. Its amazing how many different enviroments they can adapt to survive in so well. And no matter how many you trap or kill they never go away. For every one you kill or trap, two more take its place. Gotta admire those little buggers for that!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Amen brother, they are one adaptable animal. And i know what you mean about their urban lifestyle. We have them right in town here in Denver, all they need is a little greenbelt, maybe a sewer pipe here and there, and they are good to go.

From 9500 feet in elevation in the Rockies, to the deserts of AZ, they are everywhere.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I've killed coyotes on the beach down in Mexico. They have a scmorgasborg of food laying on the beach and they take advantage of it. And I took advantage of the coyotes lol. The coyote is truly a survivor in a World that wants him dead.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kind of makes you want to tip your hat to him, and truly admire each kill you are able to make.


----------

